# Chris Noth - Global Gaming Expo G2E Ribbon official ribbon cutting at Las Vegas Convention Center 17.11.2009 x8



## Tokko (18 Nov. 2009)

​


----------



## Q (18 Nov. 2009)

der is cool! :thx:


----------



## Rainer Wenger (18 Nov. 2009)

War / ist das nicht dieser Mr. Big gewesen?

Naja egal, auf alle Fälle :thx: für die Bilder.


----------



## Emilysmummie (19 Nov. 2009)

Rainer Wenger schrieb:


> War / ist das nicht dieser Mr. Big gewesen?
> 
> Naja egal, auf alle Fälle :thx: für die Bilder.




jawoll :thumbup: Mr Big lol6
dankeschön


----------

